# New Arrival - Accurist Ms637b



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Received this yesterday from Amazon - RRP Â£125 but they have them for under Â£35 at the moment!









Here's my first impressions/mini-review of this really quite cool quartz chrono, the Accurist MS637B.

*[Please excuse the "atmospheric lighting" in my pics!







]*

*Packaging*

The watch was safely housed in a faux-leather two-part watch box, itself in a standard Accurist cardboard outer. The only "extra" was the instruction booklet and (3-year) warranty - unstamped.










*Setting *

The watch arrived "un-set", but that only took a minute - continuous sub-seconds (at 6) and the hacking quartz movement made it a doddle.

*Case *

This has a diameter of about 41mm excluding crown and a height of about 11mm. The case is polished on the sides and bottom, brushed on the top and it has a nice feel. The brushing is evenly applied, and a nice detail touch is that the bezel ring (though brushed on top to match the case-top) has its slim vertical edge polished to match the case-sides. The caseback appears to be screw-on with an engraved compass logo and some etched writing with model number, WR (100m), etc.

Lug width is 22mm.



















*Crown & pushers*

Non screw-in and polished they are unremarkable but do the job. The crown is two-position for quick date-set and the pushers have some "click" feel when starting and re-setting (like mechanical chronos), but otherwise are smooth to push.

*Crystal *

Mineral (I think) and slightly domed which adds a bit of character. No AR coating is obvious.

*Dial & hands*

Black with white indices, etc, it is quite clear to read though has that old quartz faux-pas of the 1/5th second markers even though the chronograph will only record complete seconds.

It has a km/h tachymetre scale around the chapter ring and and sub-dials for continuous seconds (@ 6), chronograph 60 minutes (@ 12), and chronograph 12 hours (@ 9). The sub-dials at 12 and 6 are white rings with black indices which (as has been mentioned above) is a look favoured by Tag's Carrera and Oris's Flightimer amongst others (although I think they are silver/black rather than white/black).

There is a black-on-white date window at 3 and the only writing is a subtle "Accurist", "Chronograph" and "W.R. 100M" next to the date window.

There are arabic numerals at every hour except 3 (where the date and an hour-marker replaces them) and all are luminous (including the hour-marker at 3). The sub-dials at 12 and 6 cut into the numerals, but I don't mind that - if it's good enough for IWC on their Portuguese... 

The hands are polished with lume inserts on the hour and minute hands and the tail of the chronograph seconds hand. The hour and minute hands are nicely shaped with an air of aviation/military about them and the chronograph seconds hand smoothly and swiftly completes its journey around the dial when re-setting which is quite cool.

The lume is OK once charged, but I'm not sure how long it lasts.










*Strap*

The strap is a webbing affair with (?) man-made lining. It has a polished buckle and metal rings around the buckle pin-holes, which detracts from the strap IMO. It came with an additional large "keeper" with compass attached (not checked for accuracy!)










The strap is attached with standard spring-bars and was removed easily. It was nice to see that the case had been cut away slightly at the bottom edge between the lugs to allow thicker straps to be attached.

I tried it on a WR Hirsch black leather with white stitching and a tan Di-Modell Jumbo, which is what I have left it on (more pics in the next couple of posts.)

*Overall*

In summary, I would say that this is a bit of a bargain really. I would probably think twice if paying the Â£125 RRP, but at Less than Â£35 for a well-made, handsome quartz chrono with a three-year warranty I would have to recommend it as a great beater. It joins my Invicta Sub in the "Tesco Value" end of my watch box!









Cheers,

Guy


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

More pics...

Pushers and crown:










Polished case sides - slightly domed crystal:










On Hirsch WR strap:



















With my Invicta Sub:










Cheers,

Guy









PS Pics of Di-Modell Jumbo to follow...


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Last lot - on tan Di-Modell Jumbo:





































Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Good catch there that man......

I think the Hirsch lifts it way above its station.....good choice.....more like TESCO's finest now you've thrown the blue and white striped bag away with the webbing


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

Great catch .


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great find. Looks great on the hirsch.







I had an Accurist chrono many years ago, not sure where it's gone though.


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

I like the look of this, so had a look at work and it was under Â£35 like you said. Just came home to order one and its now Â£75!!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Great bargain, and a good looking watch, too


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not your usual bag Guy, but on the Hirsch it's really looks the business


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Great looking watch for very little money, well done









I'm starting to question why I want to save up for an Archimede chrono when I could have one of those and put the rest in the bank


----------



## sabestian (Mar 7, 2008)

Great review of a handsome watch. I really love the engraved caseback, very classy touch. The price you paid is a killer!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I have the one with the black case and strap, pretty similar to yours. Prices are dropping for these, not had any problems with it. I have a thing for black watches and this reminds me a _little_ of a tag carrera, know which i'd prefer though! Engraved back was a pleasant surprise too.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Just a little update, 3 months on.

I checked the timekeeping on this last night and it's gained since I set it on purchase...half a second!!

That's 2 seconds a year on average then - I can live with that! :lol:

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Strange that I am wearing mine today also. Its a good watch for the money  










Watch page


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow thats superb value for money !


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice one mate


----------

